# Netgear MA111 wireless USB device

## ConnorWorm

I have researched different threads on this forum about my netgear wireless device. I am confused about how to do this. l tried to emerge linux-wlan-ng and it doesn't support 2.6 kernels (meaning it wont let me install it). The error also said I had to disable my sandbox to do so? Is that a good or even smart idea? I don't even have  iwconfig on here either. I have a 64-bit WEP key as well. If I could get some help, that would be great. Again, I am confused as to how this works. Please help!!

                                                                                                                                     ConnorWorm

----------

## ConnorWorm

i solved this by using ndiswrapper.... got it configured and all. w00t!

----------

## ConnorWorm

nevermind..not solved... I configure the essid, the encryption key... and all that other stuff, but i get nothing... why? Could someone give me a kind and simple explination as to how this is all done. I know what iwconfig does, but for some reason it's not working.

----------

## duozmo

I made a HOWTO and put it on the Gentoo Wiki: HOWTO Prism2 USB on Gentoo

Let me know how it goes. Any doc-specific comments or problems, please bring up on the Wiki in the discussion page, to keep everything in one spot.

Best of luck

----------

## ConnorWorm

well... I had it working, worked great... problem: My comp wants to lockup sometimes, why?

----------

## duozmo

Can you post your kernel config? Not here, but maybe in your user account on the wiki, or a web server or someplace

----------

## clockwise

from your wiki page:

```
modprobe prism2_usb doreset=1
```

should be:

```
modprobe prism2_usb prism2_doreset=1
```

at least, that's what works for me.

----------

## duozmo

Ah yes, I see they changed that in the wlan-ng readme as well. Since it's a wiki, anyone can update it. Go ahead.

----------

## clockwise

good point. wiki updated.

----------

